# Erneute Wartungsarbeiten am Freitag



## muffel28 (31. Mai 2012)

Hi leute.


Nun hatten wir gestern Wartungsarbeiten plannmäßig. Morgen am 1.6 erneute Planmäßige. Ich denke Blizzard hat mit dem gestrigen Patch mehr ruiniert als repariert. 

Was ist seit gestern anders. Bis auf dem Verkaufsstart am 15.5 konnte ich immer sofort einloggen, seit gestern nicht mehr. Heute waren auf einmal alle Erfolge weg. Einloggen nach einer Fehlermeldung nicht mehr möglich. 

Und ob das morgen Planmäßig ist bezweifle ich. Die Latenzprobleme und AH Probleme die imS tartbildschirm erwähnt werden, werden schon lange bearbeitet. Da hat man den Onlinezwang und dann geht gar nichts.

Wenn Blizzard wenigstens Meldungen machen würde woran es hackt und bis wann man mit der Behebung rechnen kann, aber das gibts nicht.


----------



## Geige (31. Mai 2012)

Den Spielern kann man es aber auch nicht recht machen.
Kommen Wartungsarbeiten -> Wäh ich will spielen, warum muss das den jetzt sein!?
Treten Probleme auf -> Wäh warum tut Blizz den nichts!!!!1111einself


Seht es doch lieber so.
Ihr habt 60€ für das Produkt gezahlt, Blizz hat sich euch gegenüber nirgends auch nur
ansatzweise verpflichtet überhaupt noch Patches nachzuschieben.
Also hört auf zu heulen und seid froh, dass überhaupt etwas kommt!


----------



## Arosk (31. Mai 2012)

Blizzard ist verpflichtet den Service anzubieten, der Service beinhaltet spielbare Server und ein annähernd fehlerfreies Spiel.


----------



## muffel28 (31. Mai 2012)

Geige schrieb:


> Den Spielern kann man es aber auch nicht recht machen.
> Kommen Wartungsarbeiten -> Wäh ich will spielen, warum muss das den jetzt sein!?
> Treten Probleme auf -> Wäh warum tut Blizz den nichts!!!!1111einself
> 
> ...




60 Euro für ein game das großteils offline Game ist wenn man mag, aber online sein muss. Patches gut aber dann 1mal wöchentlich und dann richtig. Die Serverprobleme hat Blizzard nun seit dem Release in bearbeitung, angeblich, aber besser wird nichts. Wenns ein richtiges Online Game wäre schön und gut dann sind patches wirklich nötig. Da aber der PVP was ich gelesen habe sowieso nicht erscheint ists auch kein Onlinegame kein richtiges. Darum ist das Game sozusagen nicht fertig. War anfangs auch der Meinung schön und gut mal nicht spielen, aber langsam bin ich auf der Seite sehr vieler die sich ärgern über den Onlinezwang. Ärgerlich wirds wenn der Server plötzlich kackt und man aus dem Game fliegt. Da ja einige sachen selten zu finden sind ists ärgerlich und unverständlich.


----------



## Geige (31. Mai 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Blizzard ist verpflichtet den Service anzubieten, der Service beinhaltet spielbare Server und ein annähernd fehlerfreies Spiel.



Und das steht genau wo in den AGB?
Edit: Naja okey, man könnte Sachmangel BGB darauf vl anwenden, aber das müssten Juristen entscheiden,
glaube eher kaum, das ihr damit irgendwo durchkommen würdet!

Ich erinnere mich zwar düster an Händler, die damals Gothic3 zurückgenommen haben, aber wer
D3 mit Gothic vergleicht, der hat keine Ahnung, wie gut es ihm geht.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2012)

Grad ist schon wieder dicht oder ?


----------



## robertodino (1. Juni 2012)

Ja, ist wieder dicht...

Eine richtige Sauerei was sich Blizzard da erlaubt. 

Echt den Hass!!!


----------



## Pendron (1. Juni 2012)

@robertodino

Das machen sie natürlich absichtlich um die Spieler zu ärgern o_O


----------



## robertodino (1. Juni 2012)

Es ist ja nicht so dass Blizzard keine Erfahrung gesammelt hat...

Sie sollten selbst mal farmen gehen... Auf Server-farm....

Diablo 37...


----------



## Knallfix (1. Juni 2012)

Das Laden der Heldenauswahl hat ne Weile gedauert aber danach, keine Probleme gehabt ?o?


----------



## Nicnak (1. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loky@AMD (1. Juni 2012)

Es ist echt nicht mehr lustig ,ich hab mir das Game gestern gekauft (ja gestern erst,da ich mir dachte das es Probleme giebt und mir meine Kollegen bestätigt haben das diese schlimm sind,
nun dachte ich das es weitläufig funzt)Ich hatte frei
und bin den halben Tag durch Hamburg getingelt um das Game zu bekommen überall ausverkauft,
ok nix dickes dacht ich holst es dir halt digital.Abends dann so geschehen ich mich voller Vorfreude eingeloggt ....na was glaubt ihr ?
Richtig "fehler 37" ok dacht ich Raid geht eh gleich los gehst erstmal raiden um 24 uhr wollt ichs dann wieder versuchen iss ja spät und die meisten pennen ,nix iss komm nicht rein ok bissi warten weiterversuchen dann kurz vor eins ich komm rein ...oder???Nein irgendwas mit ner gruppe wird angezeigt und als ich ok drück flieg ich wieder raus ,
hmmm...2 mal neugestartet jipppi es geht ,ich bin tatsächlich drinn ok moment ich seh meine chars nicht mein Banner vom Gästepass ist auch weg naja Helden gewählt ,
sie waren dort zum glück zu finden und los gehts ,ich renn also los und was lese ich unten links .....Server werden in 5 min runtergefahren ,na SUPER.
Im Loginscreen lese ich dann "planmäßige wartungsarbeiten von 1- CA 3 uhr ja nun ist es 4 uhr und es geht immer noch nicht.
So nun muss ich auch in die kiste da ich um 10 uhr wieder schufften darf....Super freier Tag ich bin manchmal echt zu dämlich ;D dem rest ne gute nacht und viel erfolg beim warten  MFG


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (1. Juni 2012)

Geige schrieb:


> Seht es doch lieber so.
> Ihr habt 60€ für das Produkt gezahlt, Blizz hat sich euch gegenüber nirgends auch nur
> ansatzweise verpflichtet überhaupt noch Patches nachzuschieben.
> Also hört auf zu heulen und seid froh, dass überhaupt etwas kommt!



Das Stimmt nicht ganz, Blizzard ist als Anbieter eines Produktes dazu verpflichtet, das es so zur verfügung gestellt wird, das es nutzbar ist.
Wenn etwas nicht funktioniert oder die Nutzung verhindert ohne das der Endnutzer daran Schuld hat, dann muss der Hersteller entweder nachbessern oder das fehlerhafte Produkt zurücknehmen und den Kaufpreis erstatten (Stichwort Garantiebestimmungen).
Wenn Blizzard als Hersteller ein Produkt mit einer Serverstruktur nutzt, in diesem Fall um das Cheaten aus Diablo 2 zu verhindern, dann muss Blizzard auch die dafür nötigen Server bereitstellen, da ohne diese das Spiel nicht nutzbar ist.

Das einzige Problem sind die Kosten.
Server kosten Unterhalt und da Diablo keine monatlichen Einnahmen bringt und es auch keine Werbung gibt wie in diversen Smartphonespielen, kann Blizzard entweder nur mit den Gebühren des Echtgeld-Auktionshaus oder mit Gewinnen aus WoW oder Nebenverkäufen diese Server unterhalten.
Wenn die Einnahmen aber ausbleiben, das Echtgeld-AH eventuell ein Flopp wird, dann wird Blizzard wie auch bei Diablo 2 irgendwann den Support auf ein Minimum beschränken, was sich bei Diablo 2 dadurch auszeichnete das bestimmt die Hälfte aller aktiven Personen Goldsell-Spambots waren die durch die kanäle sprangen damit man sie nicht muten konnte und der Server schwere Lags hatte, da so gut wie keine Wartung mehr gemacht wurde (sofern D2 das als Offlinegame überhaupt gehabt hatte).


----------



## myadictivo (1. Juni 2012)

d2 wurde doch vorbildlich supported. zumindest hatte ich aktiv bis phase 1.09d gespielt. afair war das dann aber auch die blütezeit der duper. dann hab ich aufgehört weil 1.10 so lange auf sich warten hat lassen.
aber selbst jahre danach gabs dann noch patches und co. das ganze ohne echtgeld AH und co und serverkosten fürs bnet.

trotzdem bin ich grade zur zeit auch angefressen. 2 tage in folge in denen ich nicht oder nur eingeschränkt zocken konnte. seit mehreren tagen spontane latenzeinbrüche. vom hören sagen diverse bugs und exploits, die das goldautkionshaus schon jetzt zerstört haben. 

schaun wir mal..von blizzard erwarte ich einfach mal, dass die server auch verfügbar sind. zum start hatte ich auch 0 probleme. und know how sollten sie jungs ja wohl haben


----------



## Sethek (1. Juni 2012)

Lustige Argumentationskette...

Wenns Wartungsarbeiten gibt, wird gemeckert weil Server down, wenns keine gibt, wird gemeckert wegen der bugs - so oder so ähnlich wird ja gerne das Blizzardbollwerk von devoten Fans gehalten.

Mir drängt sich da die Frage auf, ob irgendjemandem, der diese Weisheiten propagiert, mal in den Sinn gekommen ist, man könnte als Kunde erwarten, dass die Wartungsarbeiten (samt patches) mal funktionieren und so weitere außerplanmäßige Wartungsarbeiten/Notfallpatches gar nicht erforderlich machen?

Natürlich kann mal was kaputtgehen, natürlich spielt menschliches Versagen immer eine Rolle, wenn Menschen irgendwo rumdoktorn...aber bei aller Hingabe zum Unternehmen - wäre es mittlerweile nichtmal eine ganz schöne Abwechslung, wenn Problembehebung nicht konsequent zu neuen Problemen führen würde?

Ich stell mir diese "Wir habens repariert, dafür ist jetzt was neues kaputt, deswegen müssen wir das reparieren -> Ok, das ist jetzt repariert, dafür ist jetzt das nächste Ding kaputt, weswegen wir reparieren müssen"-Schiene grade in anderen Berufszweigen vor, und irgendwie drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, die wenigsten wären da so kulant.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Juni 2012)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich zwar düster an Händler, die damals Gothic3 zurückgenommen haben, aber wer
> D3 mit Gothic vergleicht, der hat keine Ahnung, wie gut es ihm geht.


Ich habe Gothic 3 nach Release gezockt. Und bei all den Bugs... man konnte es wenigstens spielen. Meist sogar eine Stunde am Stück vorm nächsten Absturz.

Ich war bisher immer einer derjenigen, die Blizzard bei allem was sie taten in Schutz nahmen. Egal ob in WoW oder jetzt in D3. Und gerade als WoW-Spieler ist man seit Jahren wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten gewohnt und kennt auch nachfolgende Probleme. Nicht umsonst kommt daher der Satz "Never play on Patchday", es gab Zeiten da war WoW Mittwoch Abend unspielbar. Aber bei D3 hält sich mein Verständnis dafür arg in Grenzen. Das liegt vor allem an drei Faktoren:

1. Die jahrelange Online-Erfahrung. Man sollte denken, nach x Jahren Battlenet, Diablo (2), World of Warcraft und mit letzterem einhergehenden unfassbaren finanziellen Einnahmen sollte die Firma soviel Know How, Mittel und vor allem auch Voraussicht besitzen, dass sie sowohl Release als auch jetzige Serverzugriffe mit einem lockeren Lächeln hätten bewältigen können. Da das nicht der Fall ist, muss man auch als wohlgesonnener Mensch (sprich "Fanboy") Sparmaßnahmen, Schlamperei und Nachlässigkeit vermuten. Unschön

2. Der Onlinezwang. Nicht die Spieler haben danach gebettelt, permanent online im Spiel zu sein. Es ist der Entwickler, der das den Kunden, die das Spiel gern spielen wollen, aufzwingt. Und da ist es mir dann auch völlig egal, ob die Unterhaltung der Server Verluste einfährt oder nicht, schließlich ist der Zustand gewollt. Und wie sie die Dinger in Gang kriegen/ halten ist deren Problem, nicht meines. Der Zwang generell stört mich nicht, dank Router und Flatrate bin ich eh on sobald der PC angeht und ein fließender Umstieg von Soloplay auf Coop mit gerade on gekommenen Freunden ist gar nicht mal übel. Aber wenn eine Firma schon solche Bedingungen stellt, dann hat sie verdammt nochmal dafür zu sorgen dass alles reibungslos läuft. Und das tut Blizzard nicht. Mittwoch konnte man nicht spielen (ich kann nur abends wegen Arbeit und Familie und dann auch nicht bis nach Mitternacht). Gestern starrte man bis 21 Uhr wieder auf Fehler 37. Mal schauen was heut passiert, Gott sei Dank geh ich heut Abend erstmal schwimmen, vielleicht darf man ja wenigstens 22 Uhr kurz einloggen. Und allein diese Denkweise beschreibt treffend den derzeitigen, eher traurigen Zustand.

3. Die Informationspolitik. War schon in WoW von schwankender Qualität, aber da hat man mit ein wenig Glück mal eine verwertbare Information bekommen. Wenn etwa die Wartungsarbeiten verlängert wurden, gab/ gibt es hier und da Statusmeldungen, wie lange die Verschiebung dauert. Oder die Verschiebung der Verschiebung. Nichtsdestotrotz ein Ärgernis, konnte man aber mit leben. Bei D3 gibt es nahezu nichts. Außer dem üblichen "Blabla, wir sind uns dem bewusst und arbeiten dran". Den Rest darf man selbst rausfinden. Man gewinnt dadurch den Eindruck, dass seine Spieler Blizzard auch schon mal näher am Herzen lagen. Diese machen es durch das Dauergeheule sicher auch nicht grad leicht, aber trotzdem sind diese nichtssagenden Floskeln vollkommen unnütz.

So traurig das ist nach gut 20 Jahren hervorragender Unterhaltung mit Blizzard-Spielen, so sind sie doch grad dabei ihren Ruf arg zu ramponieren. Das tut einem in der Seele weh. Ich möchte Diablo 3 spielen. Trotz aller Mängel und Schwachpunkte (schwächliche Charakterentwicklung, unglaublich mieses Droppsystem) gefällt es mir dennoch. Gut spielbar, gutes Trefferfeedback, gute Ressourcen-Systeme, das zocken an sich macht einfach Laune. Aber Blizzard muss die, die wollen, auch mal lassen.


----------



## Heynrich (1. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich bin ich kein Hater und immer mit dem Service von Blizzard zufrieden. 
Dennoch muss ich gestehen, dass es immer häufiger vorkommt, dass man einfach nicht mehr spielen kann.

Klar, Probleme können immer auftreten, klar, Wartungsarbeiten brauchs auch. 

Aber wenn ich als Firma schon den Schritt gehe, und einen Onlinezwang verlange, und ein RMA einfüge, dann sollte ich auch dafür sorgen, dass alles so läuft, wie es soll. 
Immerhin hatten sie ja Zeit zur genüge. So ein wenig unmut macht sich da bei mir schon breit, ja.


----------

